# How old is your 92?



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a 92G with a born on date of 1993. Still shootin as good today as it always has. How old is your 92?:smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

denner said:


> I have a 92G with a born on date of 1993. Still shootin as good today as it always has. How old is your 92?:smt1099


I've never bothered to find out its actual birthdate.
I bought my "Mod. 92 FS Centurion" (compact length barrel, regular length grips) in 1992. 
"PIETRO BERETTA GARDONE V.T. - MADE IN ITALY"
S/N E88147 Z.
Factory installed Trijicon night sights.
The only change has been to Hogue "pebble" grips. It has served faithfully for 20 years.

My '92 was retired to nightstand duty quite a few years ago.
When dogs Sally & Simon alert, its mission is to be ready to send a couple "downrange"
if needed to give me time to deploy my Mossberg 500 with its 00 buckshot 1 + 7 rounds.

Yes, I live out in the country, and I am a certified paranoid right-wing gun nut. Just ask me. :mrgreen:


----------



## CasperSays (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine is still a toddler. Its only three years old!:anim_lol:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> Mine is still a toddler. Its only three years old!:anim_lol:


Yep, looks like your's is still in the teething stage. I have well over 10,000 rounds through mine. Looks like DanP thus far has the senior in the group.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sold one I had from 97 back around 2003.

Now, my eight I have are like 2 years or less.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I sold one I had from 97 back around 2003.
> 
> Now, my eight I have are like 2 years or less.


Shipwreck, you're the man! I admire you're collection(i.e. wheel of Beretta's), 8 youngsters in the family under 2 years or less. I absolutley love mine, nothing shoots like a Beretta 92.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> I sold one I had from 97 back around 2003. . .


Long ago and far away (OK, REALLY long ago) I traded away the Win. Model 12 30" barrel full-choke duck gun I mail-ordered for $92 when I was a sophmore in high school.
Part price for my first every racing motorcycle. I had a LOT of different motorcycles over a 28 year career. But, never, ever, were any CLOSE to as BAD as that British POS and its Lucas ignition.
Worst trade I EVER MADE.:smt076

Later I tried to buy the "12" back. But, it had been stolen. And many years later I started "collecting" guns for my enjoyment, rather than as a "simple food tool" like my Model 12 duck killer. 
And I resolved to never part with ANY gun coming into my possession, whether purchased or inherited. And so I have done that ever since.

And there is your trivia for tonight. More than you needed or wanted, but it's what you got.

My kids are going to have one HELL of an estate sale ! :smt1099


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I have a 92F, made around 1984. Still working fine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Shipwreck, you're the man! I admire you're collection(i.e. wheel of Beretta's), 8 youngsters in the family under 2 years or less. I absolutley love mine, nothing shoots like a Beretta 92.


Thanks. It has become my fav platform again. I've sold of my of my other guns, and over 3/4 of my collection are now Berettas...


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 1980 92fs Desert Storm Edition 9mm.. have shot around 250 rounds through it and it STILL shoots as good as the day I bought it new..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ONLY 250 rounds since the 80s? wow. Go shoot that gun!

I have 4k thru my two year old fullsize carry 92.


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a 92 Compact I shoot daily.. NO idea how many rounds I have shot through it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> Yep, looks like your's is still in the teething stage. I have well over 10,000 rounds through mine. Looks like DanP thus far has the senior in the group.


I would have more rounds in mine if I could find the time, and the money, to shoot that much!lol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jonesy said:


> I have a 1980 92fs Desert Storm Edition 9mm.. have shot around 250 rounds through it and it STILL shoots as good as the day I bought it new..


Are you sure it's not a 1990 Desert Storm edition?


----------

